# Dog (Welsh Terrier) abroad



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Dear Fellow Travellers,
I am an experienced motorhomer who has travelled widely since 1980. However, this year is different as I will be taking 'Bryn' our 10 month old Welsh Terrier-what did I do before I had him. Is there anywhere/anyway that I can find out which campsites are 'dog friendly'. It is our intention to travel down to the lakes in northern Italy.
Tiggs


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You can check "Dog friendly"sites in the ACSI book/web site,also if you know the site you want to stay at,send them an E-Mail. We have found no problems taking dogs abroad,and as has been said on here before,they can often come with you on boat trips and all sorts of activities that are a no no in England. Have fun,Welsh and a Terrier....."There's nice for you" LOL.
Jented


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tiggs

Have taken the liberty of adding a bit to your title.

It will attract some interest - I guarantee it!!  

Dave and Gracie!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You will have more problems finding a no dog site. Just make sure the paper work is correct and you vist the vet 24hrs before you leave France to come home. 
Nearly ever town in France has one or more vets. Best to go to tourist infomation to find them.

Andy


----------



## Kelz (Jun 16, 2010)

Dont forget he needs his passport too


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi from another welsh terrier owner, well two actually lol.........you hardly ever see welshes, and yet a few of us on here have them.

Best thing to do is read through the topics in this forum, ESP the stickies about vaccinations/heart worm etc etc and then post any further questions, our two have been to Portugal twice with no problem finding sites.

Have you got any piccies of your welshie ?


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Hi Briarose,
Have got some pics but figuring out how best to post them - the computer keeps saying no.
May need to reformat them as they are too large.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We don't have a Welsh terrier but we do have a Bryn, named after a Welsh hill farmer on who's farm we were regulars on.

Just returned from five weeks in France and Germany and no problem with places that accept dogs, indeed this year we were not even asked to produce his passport at the reception, and when we did push it across the counter the booker-inners did not know what information they had to record.

BTW Bryn coped with the hot weather incredibly well. Most of the day he spent en-couched under the motorhome where it was coolest and also he could spy out on the world without being seen. There's crafty for you!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I took the Alan Rogers guides with me when Chloe & I went to France and Spain, and they list whether dogs are accepted or not. It's more common for them to be accepted than not accepted. If you went to a site and they didn't accept dogs, they'd probably tell you of a nearby site, or you can use your SatNav to find them, as Tom Tom lists sites.


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

*Touring with a welsh*

I like the post - not touring with a dog but touring with a welsh !
Unless you have owned a welsh you would not understand.
We are hoping to start motorhoming and would like any tips about touring with welsh terriers.No recall etc being tethered all the time any tips.|Good luck


----------

